# Central America?



## weeds2nicaragua (Dec 25, 2013)

Anyone on here living in Central / Latin America?

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## pez (Dec 25, 2013)

No, but I'm pretty certain that I'd really like living in Central America...


----------



## weeds2nicaragua (Dec 26, 2013)

It is a wonderful place to wake up to everyday.  I just hiked a cloud forest /jungle on a volcano today.  It's beautiful.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------

